# Morse tapers



## IanN (Aug 27, 2007)

Like most lathes, my lathe has a morse taper tailstock. As a result, I find I have often made tools, fittings, etc. requiring a morse taper to fit the tailstock.

Whenever I get the opportunity I buy odd damaged or worn drills with the appropriate taper from surplus or secondhand tool suppliers (they are often available for a very low price).

I wrap the taper in wet rags, then heat the drill bit to anneal it.  The fluted part of the drill can then be cut off and putting the taper in the headstock, the remaining stub can be machined to take whatever tooling you are making.

This is much easier and quicker than turning and fitting a morse taper from scratch.

Ian


----------

